# campsite for motorhome in southern spain



## Babbs (Oct 1, 2008)

Hello, I have emailed a few times, but being 'an oldie' I cannot understand how this site works, I am not 'computor literate'!

Hubby and I would love to visit Spain for the coming winter with our motorhome, we want to go as far south as possible as we both suffer from arthritis and we believe the weather may be better there than in the UK and so benefit our arthritis. We are not looking for nightlife or a busy tourist place, we just want somewhere where we can park our motorhome safely, can walk to the nearest village for food or meals, maybe an occasional drink in the local pub. 

I did receive a message from a member some time ago saying that she stayed on a site owned by English people that was fairly quiet, she thought that we may not like it, we are wondering where this site is. Would appreciate any info regarding this site as we intend travelling to Marbella in October.

Regards Babbs


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi and welcome, I am sure you will not be able to send e mails till after 3 or maybe 5 times of posting. 

I believe there is a camp site book available will try and find out about it for you. I have seen camp sites around.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Babbs said:


> Hello, I have emailed a few times, but being 'an oldie' I cannot understand how this site works, I am not 'computor literate'!
> 
> Hubby and I would love to visit Spain for the coming winter with our motorhome, we want to go as far south as possible as we both suffer from arthritis and we believe the weather may be better there than in the UK and so benefit our arthritis. We are not looking for nightlife or a busy tourist place, we just want somewhere where we can park our motorhome safely, can walk to the nearest village for food or meals, maybe an occasional drink in the local pub.
> 
> ...


hello again!!

it can be a bit confusing at first

to help you out I've found your previous threads about motorhomes for you

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/87027-camp-site-motorhome-near-marbella.html#post587999

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/70921-wanting-move-almeria-malaga-3.html#post525420

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/73231-camp-sites.html#post478310

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/63493-motorhome-sites.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/55884-wintering-spain.html

hope you find the post you are looking for


----------



## ohlson (Sep 5, 2011)

It is said and I believe a well known fact that the World Health authority states that the best place in Spain for ailments is the Costa Blanca. Lots of people stay in the La Marina area who had at one time suffered from arthritis problems.


----------

